# Solved: how to open .gbp file



## elkav (Dec 8, 2011)

HI
I burned some files using 'gnomebaker' burner. Afterwards I saved the project in the form of a .gbp file
(default). Now I would like to open one of those .gbp files, but can't seem to use gnomebaker to do that.
Gnomebaker created the files, so why doesn't that app. open it? Thank you...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Have you tried opening the files from within Gnomebaker itself? Or are you double-clicking the GBP file and expecting Gnomebaker to run automatically?

If you try to open the files from within Gnomebaker itself, do you get any error messages? If so, what messages do you get?

Peace...


----------



## elkav (Dec 8, 2011)

tomdcat
Ok I can open the file in firefox or chrome, as a XML fle. I was expecting a text like file with my data.
I tried to open it within gnomebaker , but xml is all I get. I don't quite understand why. Thank you


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So, you actually see XML in Gnomebaker itself when you open it in Gnomebaker?

Peace...


----------



## elkav (Dec 8, 2011)

yes .XML is the type of file. I don't know why they prompt you to save the project, when it's in xml type.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

From what I can tell, Gnomebaker appears to be dead and replaced with Brasero, at least in a GNOME desktop environment. Which distribution are you running and which version?

I used to use Gnomebaker myself but I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 now and Gnomebaker isn't in the Ubuntu repositories (from what I can tell).

if possible, see if you can install Brasero and open the Gnomebaker project file using the "File/Open" method.

Peace...


----------



## elkav (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok ...............Thanks


----------

